# X738 John Deere



## Schmidrj (Sep 7, 2021)

the lever when it is in float mode is really stubborn when I try to take it out of float mode is this normal thanks for your time?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Morning SWchmidrj, 

The lever has a detent that needs some lubrication. See items #5 & #6 on attached parts diagram.





__





Loading…






partscatalog.deere.com


----------

